# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Easy] How to Make Your Own WoW Forum Avatar!

## Roflcopterzzz

*Aim:* To Make a Forum Avatar just like the WoW Forum Ones.
*Requires:* Adobe Photoshop 7+, Your Own Render*
Method:*
*
Step 1:* Open the below image in photoshop.



*Step 2:* Zoom into the image until you find it an appropiate size.



*Step 3:* Select the 'Magic Wand Tool (W)' and change its settings up the top to match mine.



*Step 4:* Once you've completed step 2, click the middle of the image with the 'Magic Wand Tool (W)'. It now look something like this.



*Step 5:* Create a new layer, select that layer, then go 'Edit>Fill' and fill the layer with any colour. It should end up looking like this depending on your colour. Also, make sure the entire time you do not lose your selection (those travelling lines going around the image)



*Step 6:* Paste your render into the image, make sure you render layer is ontop of the rest of the other layers. This is what my image looks after i pasted my render on.



*Step 7:* Select the Filler Layer. Then select the 'Magic Wand Tool (W)' and click the middle of the the image. Your Image should now look something like this (but a different render ontop).


*
Step 8:* Now, select the layer your render is on, then press 'Ctrl+Shift+I'. It will invert your selection (The one you made with the magic wand). You image should now look like this. (but with a different ontop)



*Step 9:* Now select the 'Eraser' tool and make sure the layer in which your render is in, is selected. Then, make your 'Eraser' brush size large, then brush over the entire image, it will only brush out the parts that are in the selection. It should now look like this.

*
Step 10:* Now that you have finished putting your render in, you can Delete the 'Filler' layer. If you need to finish up anything on your render do it now. Once you've done that, time to put the text in, so select the 'Horizontal Type Tool' and select the little circle in the bottom right corner.



*Step 11:* Insert your text in there, keep it small so it fits in the circle but is also clearly visible, dont let the text go too far out of the circle though. Here is what it should be like.


*Step 12:* Once you've done the text, your pretty much finished. You can add a border to your render or make it look better. Enjoy!

*Result:* Here is what I got after adding an 'Overlay' with a Red/Light Red Gradient.

*Conclusion:* Now you have the basic idea of how to making a custom 'WoW Forum' avatar, have fun kids!  :Smile:  

BTW! Dont forget to post what you made in this thread!

----------


## Icicle

Can you explain this for monkys please

"Step 3: Select the 'Magic Wand Tool (W)' and change its settings up the top to match mine." 

i dont get it 0.0

----------


## Roflcopterzzz

click 'Magic Wand Tool' then up the top on the toolbar, change the settings so it matches mine in the picture below it. I thought it would be as simple as cake ! lol.

----------


## Elites360

when i open up that image, i cant make a new layer...... any ideas on whats wrong?

----------


## Roflcopterzzz

Go to 'Image>Mode>RGB Color'. that should fix it  :Smile:

----------


## Elites360

Another one of your great guides! +reo\p

----------


## Icicle

Oh sweet.. I need one more tip of yours..

What do you click in wow model viewer to transfer the pic you want into adobe photoshop?

----------


## Matt

very nice guide. very helpful to new members  :Big Grin:  keep up the good guides +rep

----------


## Roflcopterzzz

> Oh sweet.. I need one more tip of yours..
> 
> What do you click in wow model viewer to transfer the pic you want into adobe photoshop?


im going to make a guide on exporting images from WoW model viewer very soon.  :Smile:  it'll say it there

----------


## idusy-org

I always made them in paint  :Stick Out Tongue:  Fairly simple C&P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lord-kapser

So cool guide i like it
here is what i got the picture is made whit wow model viever
http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?i...empmageeb0.jpg

but i aint good at photoshop :Smile:

----------


## kelat

i used Arthas, how original of me  :Stick Out Tongue:  and my name in red too. better watch out Matt  :Wink: 

microsoft paint ftw. great guide btw.

----------


## Dajoker

good guide

----------


## Scorch2

great guide!!!! thx +rep

----------


## byebyet

Wow! Took me ages cause I'm real bad at Adobe, anyway at the end I had to use Irfran to convert it to a JPEG image so I could apply it. This is also my first post with my new avatar what do you think?

----------


## Chop

Nice guide. What do you think about my out-come?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bitewo

cool, nice guide

----------


## Wackydemon

Cool nice guide

----------


## XaVe

Thanks alot dude!!! Look at my new cool avatar! Hehe  :Wink:  Rep+ <3

Oh,damn i cant rep u ? XD

----------


## Vigorous-Vivacity

Awesome work.

----------


## clownkiller

(borat voice) is nice...
it's really cool.

----------


## Myth.

Cool guide, it was easy too.  :Smile:  Check mine out. +rep

----------

